# Counting the days



## olympus (Oct 26, 2007)

I can not wait for mine to arrive....


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2007)

Me either, I can't wait for spring breeding season.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

it's official! I am now counting down as well 8) 8) 8)


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 16, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Me either, I can't wait for spring breeding season.


Me either I think I want a chacoan or 2


----------



## dave (Nov 18, 2007)

I also am waiting. This will be my first tegu, I ordered a giant. Bobby hill is the man. Im so stoked.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 13, 2008)

I just had to throw this out there. What's life without just a little bragging anyways!!? Who's now getting a 1.1 pair of Chocoan Tegus???? This guy is!!!!!! Holllaaaaa


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 6, 2008)

I know,.....the more I see these guys, and the more learn, the more stoked I get to have one of thee guys in my house. :dan 
I have red tails now, and they are fun, but there isn't a whole lot of personality there. Tegus ROCK!!! :roon Is it summer yet??


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a single animal on order, hopefully a male, to raise as an educational animal. My older Argentine male, Felix, has earned his retirement and Clifford deserves a rest from exhibits now and then. So, I decided that a Giant would be my next teaching Tegu.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2008)

Not too much longer now, if the weather will turn warm and stay warm we will be seeing them soon.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 8, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I just had to throw this out there. What's life without just a little bragging anyways!!? Who's now getting a 1.1 pair of Chocoan Tegus???? This guy is!!!!!! Holllaaaaa



Dang, me=uber jealous!!!
I wish I had the pace for a pair of Chacoans.
Oh well, I'm still stoked to be getting a pair of Argentine B &W's!
I have to start out with just one, and once I get more familiar with her, I will get a male, bu not right away! I want to be sure I can really handle taking care of them along with my ball python and probably a bearded dragon as well.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jun 23, 2008)

YAY, counting down the days for my male extreme! going to be a companion animal for my girl. (not breeding) Can't wait!!.

You Da Man Bobby!!


----------

